# Is Air Canada a good buy?



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up .20c in 2 days. Whos in? 

I think its going back up again.


----------



## MoMoney (Apr 1, 2011)

Too late junior. 

Its up almost 180% from just 6 months ago.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

#1 rule of investing: Do not invest in airlines. No matter how tempting it may seem.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

MoMoney said:


> Too late junior.
> 
> Its up almost 180% from just 6 months ago.


I know, I know, I was trying to convince my father. He has them @1.88, he was gonna when it was .80 but didnt. I keep sending him an update to rub it in a bit.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Stay away form investing in airlines.....


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up to 2.36 today.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

it looks like many people missed this mega rally.
pitty


----------



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been riding this wave since $1.44 ... happy to hold on to it still.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

w0nger said:


> I've been riding this wave since $1.44 ... happy to hold on to it still.


:encouragement: do not forget that the trend is ur friend when it ends.
congrats


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cal said:


> Stay away form investing in airlines.....


i agree, it's more of a gamble then investing... but sometimes gambles pay big


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Coming from one who works in the aviation industry, I wouldn't touch an airline stock with a 10' pole...


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Stock has been tearing it up lately , got in at $3.48 with a 1000 shares a few weeks ago... Hit $4.89 today.

May keep it for a bit and see where it goes.


----------



## Kalergie (Jan 7, 2011)

What's the quickest way to become a millionaire? You are a billionaire and invest in an airline.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ag Driver said:


> Coming from one who works in the aviation industry, I wouldn't touch an airline stock with a 10' pole...


Or an 8' Hungarian.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Kalergie said:


> What's the quickest way to become a millionaire? You are a billionaire and invest in an airline.


$4 away from +$1500 in 22 days
2 clicks away from selling...
1 button already pushed

Tell when to push that second button...


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

never understood why people would ever invest in an airline that has been losing money for decades.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

1sImage said:


> $4 away from +$1500 in 22 days
> 2 clicks away from selling...
> 1 button already pushed
> 
> Tell when to push that second button...


Yup, I quoted myself...
+1810, still one hand on the sell buton


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Sold +1830 or +1840, can't remember...

See yah.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jackpot this morning for those that have been holding this stock.
It is going completely ballistic, berserk.


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes at an entry of 6.01 I'm definitely enjoying the rise today. I hadn't planned on an exit strategy this soon as I wasn't expecting this sharp of a rise, but might have to reconsider.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up .20c in 2 days. Whos in? 

I think its going back up again.


----------



## MoMoney (Apr 1, 2011)

Too late junior. 

Its up almost 180% from just 6 months ago.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

#1 rule of investing: Do not invest in airlines. No matter how tempting it may seem.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

MoMoney said:


> Too late junior.
> 
> Its up almost 180% from just 6 months ago.


I know, I know, I was trying to convince my father. He has them @1.88, he was gonna when it was .80 but didnt. I keep sending him an update to rub it in a bit.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Stay away form investing in airlines.....


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up to 2.36 today.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

it looks like many people missed this mega rally.
pitty


----------



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been riding this wave since $1.44 ... happy to hold on to it still.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

w0nger said:


> I've been riding this wave since $1.44 ... happy to hold on to it still.


:encouragement: do not forget that the trend is ur friend when it ends.
congrats


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cal said:


> Stay away form investing in airlines.....


i agree, it's more of a gamble then investing... but sometimes gambles pay big


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Coming from one who works in the aviation industry, I wouldn't touch an airline stock with a 10' pole...


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Stock has been tearing it up lately , got in at $3.48 with a 1000 shares a few weeks ago... Hit $4.89 today.

May keep it for a bit and see where it goes.


----------



## Kalergie (Jan 7, 2011)

What's the quickest way to become a millionaire? You are a billionaire and invest in an airline.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ag Driver said:


> Coming from one who works in the aviation industry, I wouldn't touch an airline stock with a 10' pole...


Or an 8' Hungarian.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Kalergie said:


> What's the quickest way to become a millionaire? You are a billionaire and invest in an airline.


$4 away from +$1500 in 22 days
2 clicks away from selling...
1 button already pushed

Tell when to push that second button...


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

never understood why people would ever invest in an airline that has been losing money for decades.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

1sImage said:


> $4 away from +$1500 in 22 days
> 2 clicks away from selling...
> 1 button already pushed
> 
> Tell when to push that second button...


Yup, I quoted myself...
+1810, still one hand on the sell buton


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Sold +1830 or +1840, can't remember...

See yah.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jackpot this morning for those that have been holding this stock.
It is going completely ballistic, berserk.


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes at an entry of 6.01 I'm definitely enjoying the rise today. I hadn't planned on an exit strategy this soon as I wasn't expecting this sharp of a rise, but might have to reconsider.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up .20c in 2 days. Whos in? 

I think its going back up again.


----------



## MoMoney (Apr 1, 2011)

Too late junior. 

Its up almost 180% from just 6 months ago.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

#1 rule of investing: Do not invest in airlines. No matter how tempting it may seem.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

MoMoney said:


> Too late junior.
> 
> Its up almost 180% from just 6 months ago.


I know, I know, I was trying to convince my father. He has them @1.88, he was gonna when it was .80 but didnt. I keep sending him an update to rub it in a bit.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Stay away form investing in airlines.....


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up to 2.36 today.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

it looks like many people missed this mega rally.
pitty


----------



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been riding this wave since $1.44 ... happy to hold on to it still.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

w0nger said:


> I've been riding this wave since $1.44 ... happy to hold on to it still.


:encouragement: do not forget that the trend is ur friend when it ends.
congrats


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cal said:


> Stay away form investing in airlines.....


i agree, it's more of a gamble then investing... but sometimes gambles pay big


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Coming from one who works in the aviation industry, I wouldn't touch an airline stock with a 10' pole...


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Stock has been tearing it up lately , got in at $3.48 with a 1000 shares a few weeks ago... Hit $4.89 today.

May keep it for a bit and see where it goes.


----------



## Kalergie (Jan 7, 2011)

What's the quickest way to become a millionaire? You are a billionaire and invest in an airline.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ag Driver said:


> Coming from one who works in the aviation industry, I wouldn't touch an airline stock with a 10' pole...


Or an 8' Hungarian.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Kalergie said:


> What's the quickest way to become a millionaire? You are a billionaire and invest in an airline.


$4 away from +$1500 in 22 days
2 clicks away from selling...
1 button already pushed

Tell when to push that second button...


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

never understood why people would ever invest in an airline that has been losing money for decades.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

1sImage said:


> $4 away from +$1500 in 22 days
> 2 clicks away from selling...
> 1 button already pushed
> 
> Tell when to push that second button...


Yup, I quoted myself...
+1810, still one hand on the sell buton


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Sold +1830 or +1840, can't remember...

See yah.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jackpot this morning for those that have been holding this stock.
It is going completely ballistic, berserk.


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes at an entry of 6.01 I'm definitely enjoying the rise today. I hadn't planned on an exit strategy this soon as I wasn't expecting this sharp of a rise, but might have to reconsider.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up .20c in 2 days. Whos in? 

I think its going back up again.


----------



## MoMoney (Apr 1, 2011)

Too late junior. 

Its up almost 180% from just 6 months ago.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

#1 rule of investing: Do not invest in airlines. No matter how tempting it may seem.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

MoMoney said:


> Too late junior.
> 
> Its up almost 180% from just 6 months ago.


I know, I know, I was trying to convince my father. He has them @1.88, he was gonna when it was .80 but didnt. I keep sending him an update to rub it in a bit.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Stay away form investing in airlines.....


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up to 2.36 today.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

it looks like many people missed this mega rally.
pitty


----------



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been riding this wave since $1.44 ... happy to hold on to it still.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

w0nger said:


> I've been riding this wave since $1.44 ... happy to hold on to it still.


:encouragement: do not forget that the trend is ur friend when it ends.
congrats


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cal said:


> Stay away form investing in airlines.....


i agree, it's more of a gamble then investing... but sometimes gambles pay big


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Coming from one who works in the aviation industry, I wouldn't touch an airline stock with a 10' pole...


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Stock has been tearing it up lately , got in at $3.48 with a 1000 shares a few weeks ago... Hit $4.89 today.

May keep it for a bit and see where it goes.


----------



## Kalergie (Jan 7, 2011)

What's the quickest way to become a millionaire? You are a billionaire and invest in an airline.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ag Driver said:


> Coming from one who works in the aviation industry, I wouldn't touch an airline stock with a 10' pole...


Or an 8' Hungarian.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Kalergie said:


> What's the quickest way to become a millionaire? You are a billionaire and invest in an airline.


$4 away from +$1500 in 22 days
2 clicks away from selling...
1 button already pushed

Tell when to push that second button...


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

never understood why people would ever invest in an airline that has been losing money for decades.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

1sImage said:


> $4 away from +$1500 in 22 days
> 2 clicks away from selling...
> 1 button already pushed
> 
> Tell when to push that second button...


Yup, I quoted myself...
+1810, still one hand on the sell buton


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Sold +1830 or +1840, can't remember...

See yah.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jackpot this morning for those that have been holding this stock.
It is going completely ballistic, berserk.


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes at an entry of 6.01 I'm definitely enjoying the rise today. I hadn't planned on an exit strategy this soon as I wasn't expecting this sharp of a rise, but might have to reconsider.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up .20c in 2 days. Whos in? 

I think its going back up again.


----------



## MoMoney (Apr 1, 2011)

Too late junior. 

Its up almost 180% from just 6 months ago.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

#1 rule of investing: Do not invest in airlines. No matter how tempting it may seem.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

MoMoney said:


> Too late junior.
> 
> Its up almost 180% from just 6 months ago.


I know, I know, I was trying to convince my father. He has them @1.88, he was gonna when it was .80 but didnt. I keep sending him an update to rub it in a bit.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Stay away form investing in airlines.....


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up to 2.36 today.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

it looks like many people missed this mega rally.
pitty


----------



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been riding this wave since $1.44 ... happy to hold on to it still.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

w0nger said:


> I've been riding this wave since $1.44 ... happy to hold on to it still.


:encouragement: do not forget that the trend is ur friend when it ends.
congrats


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cal said:


> Stay away form investing in airlines.....


i agree, it's more of a gamble then investing... but sometimes gambles pay big


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Coming from one who works in the aviation industry, I wouldn't touch an airline stock with a 10' pole...


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Stock has been tearing it up lately , got in at $3.48 with a 1000 shares a few weeks ago... Hit $4.89 today.

May keep it for a bit and see where it goes.


----------



## Kalergie (Jan 7, 2011)

What's the quickest way to become a millionaire? You are a billionaire and invest in an airline.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ag Driver said:


> Coming from one who works in the aviation industry, I wouldn't touch an airline stock with a 10' pole...


Or an 8' Hungarian.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Kalergie said:


> What's the quickest way to become a millionaire? You are a billionaire and invest in an airline.


$4 away from +$1500 in 22 days
2 clicks away from selling...
1 button already pushed

Tell when to push that second button...


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

never understood why people would ever invest in an airline that has been losing money for decades.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

1sImage said:


> $4 away from +$1500 in 22 days
> 2 clicks away from selling...
> 1 button already pushed
> 
> Tell when to push that second button...


Yup, I quoted myself...
+1810, still one hand on the sell buton


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Sold +1830 or +1840, can't remember...

See yah.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jackpot this morning for those that have been holding this stock.
It is going completely ballistic, berserk.


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes at an entry of 6.01 I'm definitely enjoying the rise today. I hadn't planned on an exit strategy this soon as I wasn't expecting this sharp of a rise, but might have to reconsider.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up .20c in 2 days. Whos in? 

I think its going back up again.


----------



## MoMoney (Apr 1, 2011)

Too late junior. 

Its up almost 180% from just 6 months ago.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

#1 rule of investing: Do not invest in airlines. No matter how tempting it may seem.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

MoMoney said:


> Too late junior.
> 
> Its up almost 180% from just 6 months ago.


I know, I know, I was trying to convince my father. He has them @1.88, he was gonna when it was .80 but didnt. I keep sending him an update to rub it in a bit.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Stay away form investing in airlines.....


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up to 2.36 today.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

it looks like many people missed this mega rally.
pitty


----------



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been riding this wave since $1.44 ... happy to hold on to it still.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

w0nger said:


> I've been riding this wave since $1.44 ... happy to hold on to it still.


:encouragement: do not forget that the trend is ur friend when it ends.
congrats


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cal said:


> Stay away form investing in airlines.....


i agree, it's more of a gamble then investing... but sometimes gambles pay big


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Coming from one who works in the aviation industry, I wouldn't touch an airline stock with a 10' pole...


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Stock has been tearing it up lately , got in at $3.48 with a 1000 shares a few weeks ago... Hit $4.89 today.

May keep it for a bit and see where it goes.


----------



## Kalergie (Jan 7, 2011)

What's the quickest way to become a millionaire? You are a billionaire and invest in an airline.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ag Driver said:


> Coming from one who works in the aviation industry, I wouldn't touch an airline stock with a 10' pole...


Or an 8' Hungarian.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Kalergie said:


> What's the quickest way to become a millionaire? You are a billionaire and invest in an airline.


$4 away from +$1500 in 22 days
2 clicks away from selling...
1 button already pushed

Tell when to push that second button...


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

never understood why people would ever invest in an airline that has been losing money for decades.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

1sImage said:


> $4 away from +$1500 in 22 days
> 2 clicks away from selling...
> 1 button already pushed
> 
> Tell when to push that second button...


Yup, I quoted myself...
+1810, still one hand on the sell buton


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Sold +1830 or +1840, can't remember...

See yah.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jackpot this morning for those that have been holding this stock.
It is going completely ballistic, berserk.


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes at an entry of 6.01 I'm definitely enjoying the rise today. I hadn't planned on an exit strategy this soon as I wasn't expecting this sharp of a rise, but might have to reconsider.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up .20c in 2 days. Whos in? 

I think its going back up again.


----------



## MoMoney (Apr 1, 2011)

Too late junior. 

Its up almost 180% from just 6 months ago.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

#1 rule of investing: Do not invest in airlines. No matter how tempting it may seem.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

MoMoney said:


> Too late junior.
> 
> Its up almost 180% from just 6 months ago.


I know, I know, I was trying to convince my father. He has them @1.88, he was gonna when it was .80 but didnt. I keep sending him an update to rub it in a bit.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Stay away form investing in airlines.....


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up to 2.36 today.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

it looks like many people missed this mega rally.
pitty


----------



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been riding this wave since $1.44 ... happy to hold on to it still.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

w0nger said:


> I've been riding this wave since $1.44 ... happy to hold on to it still.


:encouragement: do not forget that the trend is ur friend when it ends.
congrats


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cal said:


> Stay away form investing in airlines.....


i agree, it's more of a gamble then investing... but sometimes gambles pay big


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Coming from one who works in the aviation industry, I wouldn't touch an airline stock with a 10' pole...


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Stock has been tearing it up lately , got in at $3.48 with a 1000 shares a few weeks ago... Hit $4.89 today.

May keep it for a bit and see where it goes.


----------



## Kalergie (Jan 7, 2011)

What's the quickest way to become a millionaire? You are a billionaire and invest in an airline.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ag Driver said:


> Coming from one who works in the aviation industry, I wouldn't touch an airline stock with a 10' pole...


Or an 8' Hungarian.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Kalergie said:


> What's the quickest way to become a millionaire? You are a billionaire and invest in an airline.


$4 away from +$1500 in 22 days
2 clicks away from selling...
1 button already pushed

Tell when to push that second button...


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

never understood why people would ever invest in an airline that has been losing money for decades.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

1sImage said:


> $4 away from +$1500 in 22 days
> 2 clicks away from selling...
> 1 button already pushed
> 
> Tell when to push that second button...


Yup, I quoted myself...
+1810, still one hand on the sell buton


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Sold +1830 or +1840, can't remember...

See yah.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jackpot this morning for those that have been holding this stock.
It is going completely ballistic, berserk.


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes at an entry of 6.01 I'm definitely enjoying the rise today. I hadn't planned on an exit strategy this soon as I wasn't expecting this sharp of a rise, but might have to reconsider.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up .20c in 2 days. Whos in? 

I think its going back up again.


----------



## MoMoney (Apr 1, 2011)

Too late junior. 

Its up almost 180% from just 6 months ago.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

#1 rule of investing: Do not invest in airlines. No matter how tempting it may seem.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

MoMoney said:


> Too late junior.
> 
> Its up almost 180% from just 6 months ago.


I know, I know, I was trying to convince my father. He has them @1.88, he was gonna when it was .80 but didnt. I keep sending him an update to rub it in a bit.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Stay away form investing in airlines.....


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up to 2.36 today.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

it looks like many people missed this mega rally.
pitty


----------



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been riding this wave since $1.44 ... happy to hold on to it still.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

w0nger said:


> I've been riding this wave since $1.44 ... happy to hold on to it still.


:encouragement: do not forget that the trend is ur friend when it ends.
congrats


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cal said:


> Stay away form investing in airlines.....


i agree, it's more of a gamble then investing... but sometimes gambles pay big


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Coming from one who works in the aviation industry, I wouldn't touch an airline stock with a 10' pole...


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Stock has been tearing it up lately , got in at $3.48 with a 1000 shares a few weeks ago... Hit $4.89 today.

May keep it for a bit and see where it goes.


----------



## Kalergie (Jan 7, 2011)

What's the quickest way to become a millionaire? You are a billionaire and invest in an airline.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ag Driver said:


> Coming from one who works in the aviation industry, I wouldn't touch an airline stock with a 10' pole...


Or an 8' Hungarian.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Kalergie said:


> What's the quickest way to become a millionaire? You are a billionaire and invest in an airline.


$4 away from +$1500 in 22 days
2 clicks away from selling...
1 button already pushed

Tell when to push that second button...


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

never understood why people would ever invest in an airline that has been losing money for decades.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

1sImage said:


> $4 away from +$1500 in 22 days
> 2 clicks away from selling...
> 1 button already pushed
> 
> Tell when to push that second button...


Yup, I quoted myself...
+1810, still one hand on the sell buton


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Sold +1830 or +1840, can't remember...

See yah.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jackpot this morning for those that have been holding this stock.
It is going completely ballistic, berserk.


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes at an entry of 6.01 I'm definitely enjoying the rise today. I hadn't planned on an exit strategy this soon as I wasn't expecting this sharp of a rise, but might have to reconsider.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up .20c in 2 days. Whos in? 

I think its going back up again.


----------



## MoMoney (Apr 1, 2011)

Too late junior. 

Its up almost 180% from just 6 months ago.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

#1 rule of investing: Do not invest in airlines. No matter how tempting it may seem.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

MoMoney said:


> Too late junior.
> 
> Its up almost 180% from just 6 months ago.


I know, I know, I was trying to convince my father. He has them @1.88, he was gonna when it was .80 but didnt. I keep sending him an update to rub it in a bit.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Stay away form investing in airlines.....


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Up to 2.36 today.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

it looks like many people missed this mega rally.
pitty


----------



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been riding this wave since $1.44 ... happy to hold on to it still.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

w0nger said:


> I've been riding this wave since $1.44 ... happy to hold on to it still.


:encouragement: do not forget that the trend is ur friend when it ends.
congrats


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cal said:


> Stay away form investing in airlines.....


i agree, it's more of a gamble then investing... but sometimes gambles pay big


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Coming from one who works in the aviation industry, I wouldn't touch an airline stock with a 10' pole...


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Stock has been tearing it up lately , got in at $3.48 with a 1000 shares a few weeks ago... Hit $4.89 today.

May keep it for a bit and see where it goes.


----------



## Kalergie (Jan 7, 2011)

What's the quickest way to become a millionaire? You are a billionaire and invest in an airline.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ag Driver said:


> Coming from one who works in the aviation industry, I wouldn't touch an airline stock with a 10' pole...


Or an 8' Hungarian.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Kalergie said:


> What's the quickest way to become a millionaire? You are a billionaire and invest in an airline.


$4 away from +$1500 in 22 days
2 clicks away from selling...
1 button already pushed

Tell when to push that second button...


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

never understood why people would ever invest in an airline that has been losing money for decades.


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

1sImage said:


> $4 away from +$1500 in 22 days
> 2 clicks away from selling...
> 1 button already pushed
> 
> Tell when to push that second button...


Yup, I quoted myself...
+1810, still one hand on the sell buton


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Sold +1830 or +1840, can't remember...

See yah.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jackpot this morning for those that have been holding this stock.
It is going completely ballistic, berserk.


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes at an entry of 6.01 I'm definitely enjoying the rise today. I hadn't planned on an exit strategy this soon as I wasn't expecting this sharp of a rise, but might have to reconsider.


----------

